# co2 drop checker



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

i got a drop checker i am going to use for a pressurized co2 system only no ph. they gave me dkh4 solution with it and it is clear. all the others i have seen are blue. some one said i need to add ph indacator solution to this as well? since i got no directions with this i am wondering because it is still clear after 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

4DHK is clear, yes you will need to add PH soltion to it, i add 3 drops to it, that is what gives you the color to it, it will be a blue color at first but once its in the tank for the day it will change


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

my drop checker came with a solution but it wasnt 4dkh, so make sure yours is. If it is, yes just add some ph regeant to it til its as dark as you prefer.


----------



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help on that, got it now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should only need to add 3-4 drops of ph reagent for the larger DCs and 2-3 drops for the smaller ones. Once you're ready to go with CO2, start with about 2bps for 40g and below and 3-5 bps for larger tanks. Adjust slowly until you're hitting green sometime during your lighting peroid. A lot of opinions on when you should be hitting that point during the lighting period.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

One thing to note is that most instructions will tell you to use tank water. Don't do it. Ensure to only use 4dKH solution and 3 drops of pH reagent.


----------

